# The Forum's future - your thoughts please!



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, some of you may know that there has been a change of management at Diabetes UK and Joe Freeman no longer works for the charity. As a result I will be having a meeting next month with his replacement to discuss the forum. 

It would be really helpful to have members' thoughts about the forum - good, bad or indifferent  What annoys you? What could be improved? What do we do well? How do we compare, if you use other forums? Can you think of ways we could promote the forum better, so that it is brought to the attention of more people?

All ideas welcome!


----------



## John D M (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nothing but good things to say about this forum*

Hi Northerner,

Being thrust relatively recently into this world I have nothing but good things to say about the accessibility and spirit of this forum and the individuals that actively contribute.

The format is relatively simple and friendly.

There always seems to be support offered by individuals' balanced and prompt response to specific questions or for those feeling in need of some support and understanding.

John


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you John, that's good to hear


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2014)

Even though i lurk here most of the time and read many of the posts without making comments,i find this is a top class forum.
If it ain't broken,don't try to fix it.
Some great people on here.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheers Jon


----------



## Pete H (Feb 19, 2014)

Alan it's the first forum I have ever used and it's great, guys here are friendly there is always someone to give you advice and support and it's become one of my daily habits, just like to thank you guys for all the good work you do and all the hours you put in finding all the information, as stated if it a broke it Dow need fixing


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Pete H said:


> Alan it's the first forum I have ever used and it's great, guys here are friendly there is always someone to give you advice and support and it's become one of my daily habits, just like to thank you guys for all the good work you do and all the hours you put in finding all the information, as stated if it a broke it Dow need fixing



Thanks Pete, you're welcome  

One of the things that is almost certain to change is that we will be getting an upgrade to the forum software. This will probably change the appearance, but the general functioning will be the same or better. One of the driving principles when the forum was first designed was 'KISS' - Keep It Simple, Stupid  so unlike some forums we try not to endlessly split down into sections and sub-sections, which can often leave people not knowing where to post their questions, or not seeing things they might actually find useful or interesting.


----------



## pinksha (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Northener - I am mainly a lurker too, and though not really confident enough to post much, I think this is an excellent forum, with invaluable advice and support.  When I have posted before the help and friendliness is brilliant.   I don't think there is much you could do to improve it.  Thank you


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Alan, if possible the means of posting pictures directly instead of the convoluted photobucket route would be most welcome.
Some kind of tutorial/faq would also be useful as some posters do not seem to know about searching the forums resulting in duplicated topics.


----------



## delb t (Feb 19, 2014)

I have had a lurk on other forums [ only briefly] and like the format/set up here Im no computer whizz! everyone shares their thoughts/rants/hopes/humour .I can moan about most things but about the forum....... nope not a thing


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

pinksha said:


> Hi Northener - I am mainly a lurker too, and though not really confident enough to post much, I think this is an excellent forum, with invaluable advice and support.  When I have posted before the help and friendliness is brilliant.   I don't think there is much you could do to improve it.  Thank you



Good to hear, thank you pinksha 



Vicsetter said:


> Hi Alan, if possible the means of posting pictures directly instead of the convoluted photobucket route would be most welcome.
> Some kind of tutorial/faq would also be useful as some posters do not seem to know about searching the forums resulting in duplicated topics.



Yes, the picture thing has long been a bugbear of mine, hopefully the upgrade will provide a better method. Search facilities should also be improved.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

delb t said:


> I have had a lurk on other forums [ only briefly] and like the format/set up here Im no computer whizz! everyone shares their thoughts/rants/hopes/humour .I can moan about most things but on the forum....... nope not a thing



Pleased to hear it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 19, 2014)

A gold medal for the admin and a pay rise as well?


----------



## Bloden (Feb 19, 2014)

John D M said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Being thrust relatively recently into this world I have nothing but good things to say about the accessibility and spirit of this forum and the individuals that actively contribute.
> 
> ...


I agree with John, and with those that said simplicity is the key (other forums do seem over-complicated).


----------



## pav (Feb 19, 2014)

This forum was not the first one I came across, but its the only one I now use.

Even my new DN asked if I use the forum and web site for support 

Its friendly, very helpful and there's no slanging off of other members. Hate the forums where some one asks a question then gets shouted down by others saying you should know that answer already.

Keep up the good work,  its given me no end of help & support, even when having a moan.


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 19, 2014)

pav said:


> Its friendly, very helpful and there's no slanging off of other members. Hate the forums where some one asks a question then gets shouted down by others saying you should know that answer already.



i know i havent really been on here so my views may not be that valid anymore.

unlike pav, i do find some members extremely rude partly why i'd rather use #doc #ourd on twitter as the support is better (and friends who are on here have said the same).

all in all the forum is good for help/moaning/ranting/questions but at times it seems you have to fit in with the ideal diabetic/person without being "put in your place" by certain members.

i hope it goes well Alan.


----------



## Carmina (Feb 19, 2014)

This is the best D forum I've found. It wasn't the first I used but it's the one I come to for recipes and support with the dietary path I chose.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the forum very much, but I do think it's a shame that the page styling (when switching from pink to blue) didn't improve some of the basic usability failures, like non-underlined links in text, let alone the overall visual appearance which is a bit nasty IMO, and now has a helf-done feel with some of the icons remaining pink.

The content and people make it what it is though. And those are great.


----------



## Vix (Feb 19, 2014)

In general I love this forum, and having been a diabetic for nearly 19 years I think it says a lot that this is the only forum I use. However, I don't believe anything is perfect so here are my main views:

- I left the forum for over 6 months as I did find a couple of comments from other members upsetting and I didn't want to dread coming on here and battling with that when I was struggling with my diabetes levels and made to feel it was my fault and I was too needy. But I'm sure we all know what it's like to battle with what life throws at us without the dreaded D adding pressure on top and maybe making me too sensitive at times. Having said that I am now 14 weeks pregnant and am back to find and give support with people who understand

- In general I find the friendliness and variety of responses and experience great, as we know with diabetes no one size fits all but with so many different members there's always going to be something you can relate to, and disagree with. But discussion (friendly) is what helps us learn as long as we accept that we can't always agree on everything

- As a designer the design/look and feel isn't the most appealing

- The 'profile' section you see to the left of each comment is great as you can easily see if type 1, when diagnosed etc... maybe that's just because I'm nosy but it makes it feel more friendly

- I am self employed and find that twitter/facebook etc are great places for free promotion so maybe we could have a forum # which would allow active members of twitter to spread the word, and also another form of interaction. Or we could set up a group twitter account?

- The same with facebook, I think I heard about the forum through Mike but if we had a facebook page that we could tag, or share useful links on then it's a good place to direct people

- Being able to add/share photos would be great

- Love the simplicity, although I'm used to technology I haven't used many forums so I like the fact it's easy to use and also that we can post our own threads rather than having to do it through admin

- It would be great if there were a section that somehow showed members by region/geography as I would love to meet more people in person locally

- Finally, I love that we can PM each other, which I have done with a couple of members about things I don't want to post publicly

Ok, I think that's my essay over  

Xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Lauras87 said:


> i know i havent really been on here so my views may not be that valid anymore.
> 
> unlike pav, i do find some members extremely rude partly why i'd rather use #doc #ourd on twitter as the support is better (and friends who are on here have said the same).
> 
> ...



Thanks Laura. Of course your input is valid and I'm pleased that you have found a medium which suits you better, and sorry that you felt there was friction here with some members  I'm not sure that is something that can ever be eliminated on a public forum without very heavy intervention or censorship, people can react differently to the same things sometimes - different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Vix said:


> ...- I am self employed and find that twitter/facebook etc are great places for free promotion so maybe we could have a forum # which would allow active members of twitter to spread the word, and also another form of interaction. Or we could set up a group twitter account?
> 
> - The same with facebook, I think I heard about the forum through Mike but if we had a facebook page that we could tag, or share useful links on then it's a good place to direct people Xx



Thanks for your feedback Vix  The forum has a twitter account @DSForumUK, although I tend to use it just for posting links to threads here to raise awareness that we exist. I personally find it quite a difficult medium for sharing experiences and following conversations etc. Similar for FB - I think it's fine for some things, but worry about its use when people are asking potentially life-threatening/changing questions on some of the FB diabetes pages out there, as most of them are inadequately monitored. I have seen on more than one occasion a person being told to take X units of insulin to bring down a high BG without it being challenged as potentially dangerous  Harder too to retain anonymity on FB, or to follow conversations, or search for past conversations etc. Just my view and possibly also my age!


----------



## Cleo (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it's a great place in terms of getting support and for learning.  It's also great to have members who aren't D but have to deal with it every day due to having a child or partner who has it.  The PM function is great too.  

I find the overall atmosphere and tone of the forum very friendly and positive.  

Think my DSN told me about it - perhaps increasing awareness amongst HCPs ESP nurses, dieticians etc could be a good way of reaching more people ? 

Good luck with your meeting !


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2014)

Alan, you know how much I value the Forum, it's members and the work you do.

Hundreds of newly diagnosed people would have floundered were it not for the great help, guidance, help and support this Forum, and you Alan, dispense.

I  cannot praise the work that is being done


----------



## SimplesL (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd like to keep the forum near enough the same; I find it really easy to use
and don't hesitate to comment on threads without fear of being knocked down  or made to feel silly which can happen on others.

Also noticed that although there are some who comment a lot it doesn't feel that it is being monopolised by any one.

I like the idea of a tutorial as I still need to find out how to put a picture on my profile?

Regards
Lynne


----------



## AJLang (Feb 19, 2014)

Keep the forum the same and a big please keep the box in which we type text exactly the same size I don't use other forums because I have to scroll across the screen to read because I've enlarged the font due to my sight loss in my left eye.  On this forum the width is perfect this forum is great for giving support, getting support and developing friendships. I love it just the way it is


----------



## Lurch (Feb 19, 2014)

No fan of online communities.  Like Groucho, don't join clubs that have people like me as a member. 

Joined here because just reading the great advice didn't seem fair. Compelled to join in.  Diabetes is scary and this place has one overwhelming attribute: human kindness.  Rare online.  Keep it up admins and if anyone threatens forum's future tell me where to send green ink letters.  I can SHOUT VERY LOUD.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm another one for keeping the forum as it is now - if it's not broke why try & fix it. If you do decide to make any changes please keep them very small & very simple. This forum is by far the best & the easiest to use. Also it's a very friendly welcoming forum we seem to be like a big family . Don't let the good work disappear!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 19, 2014)

I love it just as it is and wouldn't change anything except the software which is antique. I think we have it right and the forum is unique in it's inclusivity and support ethos.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 19, 2014)

I love the forum the way it is xxx


----------



## Redkite (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Northerner,

I like the forum in its current form, seems to cater for everyone.    I'm another who doesn't sign up to just anything (no Facebook either!).

If I could improve something, it would be to add a search facility to be able to find threads on any topic I wanted to find out more about (maybe there is already a search function that I just haven't discovered?!!)

I don't know about ways to promote the forum to new members, but one thing I would say (and I'm sure others will disagree!) is that there are one or two long-running threads that imo could put off new people.  I'm thinking in particular of the group average waking BG thread - I don't really like this type of thing because if people post "good" BGs daily it can make others feel like a failure!  I feel if I post my son's waking 4's and 5's it's showing off, as I won't have worked less hard on the nights when he wakes in double figures!  Anyway, maybe it's just me, but I wonder if there is a constant stream of people posting fab figures, then new "lurkers" may be put off from posting their higher levels and therefore not getting the chance to ask for help.  Just a thought.....


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd echo whiskysmum and say please keep any changes simple. I'm not techy at all and would find it hard to use if major changes are made. But it's a great forum and I've learned so much here, so keep up all the good work


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm firmly in the 'ain't broke' camp.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Redkite said:


> If I could improve something, it would be to add a search facility to be able to find threads on any topic I wanted to find out more about (maybe there is already a search function that I just haven't discovered?!!)



There is a Search function on the upper menu bar. It's not great, but useable:








> I don't know about ways to promote the forum to new members, but one thing I would say (and I'm sure others will disagree!) is that there are one or two long-running threads that imo could put off new people.  I'm thinking in particular of the group average waking BG thread - I don't really like this type of thing because if people post "good" BGs daily it can make others feel like a failure!  I feel if I post my son's waking 4's and 5's it's showing off, as I won't have worked less hard on the nights when he wakes in double figures!  Anyway, maybe it's just me, but I wonder if there is a constant stream of people posting fab figures, then new "lurkers" may be put off from posting their higher levels and therefore not getting the chance to ask for help.  Just a thought.....



Yes, this has been raised before, and it has been questioned whether people only post their numbers when they are decent! However, it can give an opportunity to make suggestions if numbers are out of the ordinary, or to encourage those browsing that good numbers are possible, so I think it's six of one and half a dozen of the other.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Feb 19, 2014)

I love this forum and as a registered blind person and a hopeless at computers person I am finding the forum nice and easy to use and follow. I hope it doesnt change too much. The people so far are very supportive and friendly. I am sure if my bloods were less than perfect (which happens ), I would think I would get support and not criticism as everyone knows how hard to control diabetes is. I have been a diabetic forever and this is the first time I have met many other diabetics and felt I fit in. I look every day at posts and as a quite isolated and dare I say it lonely person at times, it is a great comfort and help to be able to speak to others. Please dont make it too complicated


----------



## bev (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Northerner,

As you know - I have been a member since Alex was diagnosed 5 years ago and love this forum and have great sentimental attachment to lots of members on here as you all welcomed us with open arms at a time we were in shock and felt out of our depth. 

I agree with Redkite regarding the competitive feel of threads surrounding BG numbers and feel some members may be overly critical of others when this isnt what this place is about. This is more to do with those particular people though rather than the forum itself - but maybe a polite reminder to us all that we should all try to be understanding and not judgemental if someone is struggling with levels -perhaps a sticky on the general message board?

I also agree about trying to post a picture - its such a long drawn out process I dont bother! I cant think of anything else as happy with the rest of it. I do also use CWD but like to keep with this forum too as Alex is nearly 16 so would like to think it will be here if he feels the need to join in the future. I dont do any social media things as not keen but feel we need to keep this place as its so friendly and informative. Keep up the good work Alan!Bev


----------



## Redkite (Feb 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> There is a Search function on the upper menu bar. It's not great, but useable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do see that point of view.  It's just that I'm thinking most newbies are looking for help and NOT doing very well with their levels, and could be put off if it seems the forum consists only of people with perfect BGs!  The same goes for Hba1c results - the best I have ever achieved for my son is 6.9, which his consultant says is excellent, yet if I were new to this forum I would feel very disheartened seeing that everyone who mentions them seems to get 5's and low 6's!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm all for simplicity too. The other forum's I've dipped into have put me off with their numerous links, sections, adverts, and so on. Too complicated! What's important to me is asking for and offering support, not how technically up2date it is. Facebook and twitter are the devil's work!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback everyone  I think it is fair to say that most people like the format and facilities as they are, but perhaps with some options enhanced for increased ease-of-use.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd like to vote for 
(1) keeping things simple - not so techy as to be intimidating, but a few more features would be useful.
(2) continuing as place where people can post anonymously, so that employers etc can't link what is posted with a current or potential employee (or similar situation with current or potential partner or friend for that matter).
(3) reminding people to try to be helpful / encouraging and to answer the question, if a question is asked; of course, a bit of sympathy / empathy is sometimes helpful, too, but often people want real facts / suggestions, not always purely diabetes related.

As someone who never posts blood glucose levels, for the reasons outlined by mothers Bev and Redkite, I agree that ultra good results can feel unachievable. Anyway, good figures aren't the only thing to aspire to - for me, at least, a good life with diabetes involves a few haywire results while doing interesting things, which include odd hours, biking / running / nordic skiing / kayaking / canoeing etc, travelling to odd places etc and having fun. Obviously, I realise that my idea of fun isn't the same as everyone's, but as I've often said to parents of newly diagnosed children and newly diagnosed adults, keeping hold of dreams and what matters to you is important with diabetes (just as with any long term condition or without diabetes)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2014)

Copepod said:


> ...As someone who never posts blood glucose levels, for the reasons outlined by mothers Bev and Redkite, I agree that ultra good results can feel unachievable. Anyway, good figures aren't the only thing to aspire to...



I do agree with this, but I also think that many people who do achieve good results after what may have been a long, hard journey should be congratulated, and shouldn't feel they can't share their successes. We have over 11,000 members who have posted nearly half a million posts and (having read them all!) I think that over the years they have reflected the huge diversity of experiences, backgrounds, problems, successes and failures to be found in any diverse community of human beings. This is what makes a successful forum - finding someone to share the good, the bad, the rare and the surprising that it might be difficult to connect with in any other fashion 

As long as people are respectful and supportive in their posts and responses to others, I'm happy


----------



## Riri (Feb 19, 2014)

Another one in the  'keep the changes to a minimum' camp. Very helpful and useful forum which is easy to navigate.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 20, 2014)

Riri said:


> Another one in the  'keep the changes to a minimum' camp. Very helpful and useful forum which is easy to navigate.



You hit the nail on the head riri.


----------



## pippaandben (Feb 20, 2014)

It is so important to know that whatever the time time of day or date a reasonable and quick reply will always be given. Unlike other sites where some are not answered at all. On here you get to know the ones you could contact with a personal message for very specific problems as well. 
This forum in its present form has been almost literally life saver for me - when 111 promised a phone call within an hour from specialist dr and it was 4 hours later from someone who I could barely understand and couldn't even spell diabetes!!!!!!
As many have said - if it's not broke don't fix it.

Only comment for improvement I can think of is the ability to say if you would be willing to be contacted by other members locally. Not everyone says where their location is but I always try to identify anyone local to me and send private message. I am in a large town but personally only know of 2 others plus 2 I found on here. It is a very isolating condition and once a contact IS made it is a lot easier to ask for help/advice as well.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 20, 2014)

I post on a few other forums as well. In my experience, the design of the forum isn't what matters; it's the community.

Personally, I like the design we have on this one. I also know from experience that any dramatic changes to a forum design are always negatively received - I've seen it happen before and plenty of people loudly proclaim they 'hate' the changes and that they'll never post again. Invariably, after two weeks, they get used to it and carry on as before. But I believe the current vBulletin software is pretty good and doesn't really need much editing.

I also don't mind that people don't use the search function that often. I actually think it's pretty healthy for questions to be repeated from time to time - it encourages different people to answer and it tends to make things more personal to the original poster. I suppose you could make a case for 'stickying' some of the more basic common questions (for instance, a sticky on what to do if your surgery is restricting test strips, with a clear answer guide would be very helpful).

Also, I wouldn't get hung up on the fact that some people are bothered by some posters - there's 11,000 members and the minimum number of people you need to have a disagreement is 2, so it's bound to happen. The important thing is to not take disagreement personally or decide to get overwhelmingly offended if someone doesn't agree with you - but that has nothing to do with forum design. 

What I would suggest, however, is a dedicated smartphone app - it's quite hard to post on here from a phone as it comes up as a standard webpage. I'm pretty sure vBulletin do apps that make it much easier to read and post from a phone/tablet - implementing these would have no negative effect on those who prefer posting from a computer, but would make life easier for those of use who like accessing the forums on the move.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> ...What I would suggest, however, is a dedicated smartphone app - it's quite hard to post on here from a phone as it comes up as a standard webpage. I'm pretty sure vBulletin do apps that make it much easier to read and post from a phone/tablet - implementing these would have no negative effect on those who prefer posting from a computer, but would make life easier for those of use who like accessing the forums on the move.



This is something that has been on my list for some time now. Although I don't use a phone personally I know that many people do these days and may be put off if it's a fiddly operation.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldn't want us to copy other forums directly, but the DiabetesForums.com (that's forums with an 'S'!) app is a good example of what works well if you're looking for ideas.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> I wouldn't want us to copy other forums directly, but the DiabetesForums.com (that's forums with an 'S'!) app is a good example of what works well if you're looking for ideas.



Thank you, will look into it


----------



## mrpistachio (Feb 20, 2014)

pinksha said:


> Hi Northener - I am mainly a lurker too, and though not really confident enough to post much, I think this is an excellent forum, with invaluable advice and support.  When I have posted before the help and friendliness is brilliant.   I don't think there is much you could do to improve it.  Thank you



Agree with this. I read a lot, post less. But if it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## Naty (Feb 20, 2014)

I have to say that I never thought the fasting levels thread could be seen as competitive...

I'm relatively new here and I saw it more as a way to interact without writing a great deal.  Very often when I'm here I am using my phone in the kitchen at work, as I am now - a situation in which less can frequently be more! 

Apart from that, fwiw, I'm happy with the forum as it is.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 20, 2014)

Firstly, I will confess to not reading every post in this thread, so forgive me if I am repeating anything or failed to assess it accurately.

I too like this forum.  With Northerner and a few others as constants, a new person can be comforted there will usually be a ?friendly face? and a balanced response to any posting they might make.

On the less favourable side, the forum appears to have a modest  number of core contributors and a limited throughput of new people.  I appreciate this is probably quite usual, as people learn to adapt to their diagnosis and revert to their normal living once they are comfortable with the core basics of their management, but nevertheless, there are sub-forums where there have been no posts for months..

So, for me, I'd like to see an increased footfall through the place. 

Is it possible to poll some people who haven't logged in for a period of time?  Of course, that doesn't mean they haven't been reading the forum, but it does mean they haven't been contributing.  Could it also be possible to have a pop up  survey (a bit like BT, PC World and a few other sites do), to garner feedback from those casual visitors.  There could be useful information there.

So, to summarise my own situation.  I am a ?virtually never? poster, but I do look in most days.  In particular I have found the morning readings thread useful, as this was the reading that for me took the most wrestling into shape.  I read with interest that people could be intimidated by the excellent numbers posted, but for those who are competitive, it at least gives us something to aim for in the early days.

As has been stated, the forum software is somewhat dated, but I do like the summary of information Type/date joined (although date diagnosed could be at least as useful) and location.  That at least helps me understand if someone struggling with a low 4 reading is relevant to me or not, for example.

Great to hear you want to deliver what people want.  The tricky bit is delivering what they want, rather than what we think they want.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

AndBreathe said:


> ...So, for me, I'd like to see an increased footfall through the place.
> 
> Is it possible to poll some people who haven't logged in for a period of time?  Of course, that doesn't mean they haven't been reading the forum, but it does mean they haven't been contributing.  Could it also be possible to have a pop up  survey (a bit like BT, PC World and a few other sites do), to garner feedback from those casual visitors.  There could be useful information there....



I've been trying to push for greater promotion of the forum for quite some time. Some things have happened, such as a mention in Balance and a link on the DUK homepage, but there are still plenty of avenues to be explored, so hopefully this will bring us to the attention of more people and consequently more activity.

Efforts are currently in place to measure the numbers of returning visitors and pageviews so we are gathering more data about areas that may need to be addressed, but I'm sure there is lots more that can be done.  Thank you for your input!


----------



## Redkite (Feb 20, 2014)

Further to AndBreathe's comment about footfall, it is quite likely that there are lots of people who initially post something, but thereafter just lurk and read the threads (like AndBreathe does!), so it's a bit hard to tell how well used the forum is by folks who find it useful but don't actually post much.  As you don't have to log in to read posts, how can anyone tell how many people this forum is "reaching"?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Further to AndBreathe's comment about footfall, it is quite likely that there are lots of people who initially post something, but thereafter just lurk and read the threads (like AndBreathe does!), so it's a bit hard to tell how well used the forum is by folks who find it useful but don't actually post much.  As you don't have to log in to read posts, how can anyone tell how many people this forum is "reaching"?



It's possible (to a degree) to tell where people came from (e.g. google/DUK homepage), what page they go to and how many pages (on average) are visited, so it's possible to see if people are actually reading stuff or if they are just 'bots' indexing things. It's also possible to see if visitors are new or returning. We've actually got quite a good history of people joining and posting, I know of some forums where a _very_ large proportion have joined and never posted. Must admit to being puzzled sometimes when people post, get a good response and seem very encouraged to become regular posters, but then just disappear!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 20, 2014)

According to figures I read some time back on forum traffic, approximately 75% of people who register never post anything at all. It may simply be because they are looking for info on a specific topic and the gen came up on Google, thy may have no desire to post.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> According to figures I read some time back on forum traffic, approximately 75% of people who register never post anything at all. It may simply be because they are looking for info on a specific topic and the gen came up on Google, thy may have no desire to post.



I just checked and around 60% of our members have posted at least once. Just over 25% have posted five times or more, and around 5% posted over 100 times  One person has posted over 56,000 times


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 20, 2014)

Lurk?  Moi??

I guess part of the issue is how and why people arrive here.  I would suggest a high percentage is those newly diagnosed and the next highest group are individuals having issues, so we're all doing research of one kind or another.

As most of our queries:  ?What do I eat?  What should my bloods be?  How do I get  my waking levels lower??, as examples, have been asked many, many times before by similarly bewildered individuals, there isn't any compelling need to register or post.  Once we have done our research we may vapourise into the ether again.  I only registered and posted in response to a request for research participants, because I appeared to fit the bill very closely, and I believe in doing my bit, where I can.

None of that is suggesting we should have to register to read.  That feels like it would be counter-productive  to what I perceive are the aims of the site, but it does add an additional challenge, if more active, contributing participants is required.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> One person has posted over 56,000 times



Now who might that be I wonder?


----------



## MargB (Feb 20, 2014)

I probably know as much as I do about diabetes because of this forum and feel very lucky that I found this immediately after the diagnosis.  I have read some of the books that were recommended and bought Diabetes for Dummies but still get answers to my questions on here.  

It is a well run forum and I love us meeting up every now and then.  Things have settled down for me so I do not come on here as often as I used to but would miss it if it disappeared.

Another vote for not changing things too much.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> One person has posted over 56,000 times



Yes, but an estimated 50% of those posts concerned Kate Bush songs


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Yes, but an estimated 50% of those posts concerned Kate Bush songs



Ah yes, that means they don't count doesn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Yes, but an estimated 50% of those posts concerned Kate Bush songs





AlisonM said:


> Ah yes, that means they don't count doesn't it?



<finger hovers over "ban" button/>


----------



## Mark T (Feb 20, 2014)

Personally, I don't think that much really needs to change.

Pretty much every time I come on the forum there are new posts - compared to another forum that I'm a member of which is lucky to see more than 4 or 5 posts per week.

There are plenty of helpful people here and lots of friendly people.  Inevitably there will be clashes occasionally, but that is normal for any online forum.

So I wouldn't rush to change anything.

I find the PM system a bit of a pain - although the biggest problem usually is that the stored message limit is fairly low.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> <finger hovers over "ban" button/>


Northerner it's ok you don't need to ban yourself, Kate would be upset if she couldn't see you on here


----------



## bev (Feb 20, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Northerner it's ok you don't need to ban yourself, Kate would be upset if she couldn't see you on here



Dont be silly Amanda - Dumbo - oops I mean Kate - cant see anything past her humongous ears!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2014)

This forum is a good place to be, you can let off steam if you want & get advice if you need it.   We are all in the same boat & HELP each other in various ways.  No change needed in my book


----------



## Vix (Feb 20, 2014)

hi Northerner, 

I agree about twitter/FB not been the right place to discuss things as a forum would but I just meant use it more as a promotional tool to raise awareness of the forum rather than a replacement/equivalent to the forum. More as a 'signpost' as I didn't even know we had a twitter account, and if I tweeted about the forum I have over 2500 followers on twitter so am sure it could raise awareness. I agree it's difficult to use twitter/facebook as a conversation about diabetes as such but great for raising awareness of the forum

xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

Vix said:


> hi Northerner,
> 
> I agree about twitter/FB not been the right place to discuss things as a forum would but I just meant use it more as a promotional tool to raise awareness of the forum rather than a replacement/equivalent to the forum. More as a 'signpost' as I didn't even know we had a twitter account, and if I tweeted about the forum I have over 2500 followers on twitter so am sure it could raise awareness. I agree it's difficult to use twitter/facebook as a conversation about diabetes as such but great for raising awareness of the forum
> 
> xx



Sorry Vix, I think I went off on my usual rant about some social media being potentially dangerous sources of info! Yes, Twitter in particular is a good marketing/awareness-raising tool. FB can be too, particularly through their 'sponsored' posts, although they irk me when they pop up on my homepage!


----------



## KateR (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Personally, I don't think that much really needs to change.
> 
> Pretty much every time I come on the forum there are new posts - compared to another forum that I'm a member of which is lucky to see more than 4 or 5 posts per week.
> 
> ...



I quite agree. I think this a great form and I've learned a lot since I've been a member.


----------



## Lurch (Feb 21, 2014)

Me having two thoughts on one subject ... 

In virtual fora as in life, presumably there are folk who prefer to sit quietly and take everything in but feel no need to join the chat.   But it does help if somebody speaks now and then.  

Regarding good outcomes perhaps being discouraging:  when diagnosed and told not to bother self-testing and that I 'would' go on meds down the road, the one thing I focused on immediately was learning, first here and then following links to Jenny Ruhl etc and reading about the old 5% club, the hugely encouraging revelation that diabetes isn't automatically an inevitable sentence to progressive debilitation.  To learn that others were achieving excellent results and were willing to share their ongoing experiences was probably the biggest draw to me personally.  I can't change having this thing but I can do what is in my power to fight back and I've made it so far a full time focus even tho DN said not to let diabetes take over my life.  Reading only about the struggles and not the successes would to me be very discouraging. Wouldn't want to join a one-foot-in-the-grave club, eh!     So seeing folks in real time revealing their personal situation, success or struggle, has been a humbling, leveling and greatly balancing help to living with this thing.

On the other hand, as someone relatively early dealing (knowingly) with diabetes who pounced on every self-help advice available...even taking up weight-lifting at over sixty...and found my BS levels dropping and the weight falling off too, I admit I felt a bit uncomfortable mentioning my 'success' among other posts maybe struggling. But there's almost a childlike relief and desire to share little successes when you have to face the future either way, especially when some may not have others to share their story with off the virtual world, and always tempered I would hope with a common sense acceptance that, what might be good today might quickly change if it is fated that the bug is going to get worse no matter what.  Never been diabetic before and never on a site like this, but I imagine the same difficulty must arise in groups such as AA where somebody is enjoying successful management while someone else isn't?

I have tried to make light of my new-found companion as a way of dealing with it.  I've yet to have my first HBA1c and I demand of the King Gerbil that after all the hard work it will be a minus figure, or I might refuse to play anymore.   On balance and in most 'umble peroration, if I personally thought any poster here was out to 'rub noses' in their personal success I'd leg it fast.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it is a good forum and wouldn't want it to be changed, well not beyond recognition. I would agree with those that have mentioned an APP and maybe something like tapatalk could be used/integrated.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2014)

ypauly said:


> I think it is a good forum and wouldn't want it to be changed, well not beyond recognition. I would agree with those that have mentioned an APP and maybe something like tapatalk could be used/integrated.



Yes, I've suggested tapatalk to DUK in the past - I'll raise it again


----------



## Redkite (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Lurch,

I'm glad you've found the waking BG thread useful, and certainly you've done fabulously well and should have every reason to be proud of your successes!  I think there are plenty of folks who agree with you.  The trouble is for children with type 1, hard work trying to manage their levels doesn't necessarily always translate into on-target BGs.  I get up once or twice every night to check my son's BG, and never know what to expect!  His morning levels can be excellent for several days on the trot, or up and down, and often for no discernible reason.  Having a broken pancreas AND growth hormones is a very difficult mix, so it would be easy for me to be disheartened seeing the daily waking levels of adults with type 2!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Lurch,
> 
> I'm glad you've found the waking BG thread useful, and certainly you've done fabulously well and should have every reason to be proud of your successes!  I think there are plenty of folks who agree with you.  The trouble is for children with type 1, hard work trying to manage their levels doesn't necessarily always translate into on-target BGs.  I get up once or twice every night to check my son's BG, and never know what to expect!  His morning levels can be excellent for several days on the trot, or up and down, and often for no discernible reason.  Having a broken pancreas AND growth hormones is a very difficult mix, so it would be easy for me to be disheartened seeing the daily waking levels of adults with type 2!



I totally understand this. I think having a growing child is a very different situation to us adults with diabetes - there are so many more variables, not least the fact that you are caring for someone else, so cannot know the nuances of how the child is feeling, nor can they always relate that in turn. I have huge admiration and respect for all parents of children with T1D, who have a considerably tougher task on their hands than I ever did, being diagnosed aged 49 and completely in control of my own destiny (and having already done a lot of my allotted hard living )

Something I hope that parents can take from the forum though, are the good experiences of those who have grown up with diabetes, who may have had periods of difficulty or rebellion, but who are now achieving good control and living life to the full. It's such a complex thing, this diabetes, greatly oversimplified by the media and even many healthcare professionals who set their targets and complain when things don't match their expectations. It's a whole spectrum of experience, not just good or bad, but all those little shades in between.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Something I hope that parents can take from the forum though, are the good experiences of those who have grown up with diabetes, who may have had periods of difficulty or rebellion, but who are now achieving good control and living life to the full.



Thanks, yes I agree. This is what makes the forum a place worth hanging around in!


----------



## itsallgood (Feb 21, 2014)

Being mainly a lurker myself and not having dipped in to the forum for a few days I've only just seen this thread but I would like to say it's been a fabulous source of information, friendly support and inspiration for me. 

If I'd not discovered it and instead listened to the advice of my healthcare professionals I'm confident that my results wouldn't be anywhere near as good as they have been. I'm practically cured!....... (just kidding  )

My only teeny-weeny gripe is I'm not keen on the pink logo, just reminds me of lipstick.


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 21, 2014)

I love this forum. Helpful, friendly, easy format to use, good quality information that really makes a difference to how well we've been able to manage our son's T1. I would not like to see it on FB/Twitter instead because not everyone likes using social media like that, and the categories on this forum would be difficult to replicate in those environments. We have just enough categories - eg. T1, T2, parents, so you know just where to look for support. This is the best diabetes forum out there


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 21, 2014)

I cant really add to anything that hasn't been said already.......

From the forums I have used and use, this is the friendliest and most knowledgeable.....

All support in all forms is welcome, so that should be the message when attracting newly diagnosed to come.....


----------



## Bloden (Feb 21, 2014)

Just wanted to echo what The big N said about parents of T1D kids: you're all amazing! As for social networks - any strong links to them would put me off using the forum. It feels cosier than other forums for some reason!


----------



## cardinalGT (Feb 21, 2014)

I lurk too, but I find myself coming here more and more to escape the somewhat more "fervent" members of another diabetic related forum. 

I would like to see a forum stay here it at all possible.


----------



## Michael12420 (Feb 21, 2014)

This forum has been brilliant although I sometimes wonder if I have the same diabetes as everyone else!  We do not get anywhere near the support as is available in the UK, but I have learned so much from not only reading the comments but also from the friendly and supportive attitude from members and the practical help - needles sent to me, jelly babies sent to me (I am now an avid fan of jelly babies). I have had some severe problems since last October which meant many hospital visits and treatments meted out, and it ain't over yet.  I am not sure whether or not the diabetes was a factor in the problems I have had.

Next visit is April 1st (no jokes please - it ain't the April Fools Day in Spain that it is in Britain, there is another date which covers that event), followed by another on April 23rd.

Thanks again everyone.  Michael


----------



## stephknits (Feb 21, 2014)

This forum has given me almost all of the information I know about diabetes.  The support has been fantastic snd it is very easy to use.  My levels are never very good in the morning, but I accept that and try the best I can for me.  Am happy that others are better.  It was great to be able to report my first hba1c, 4 months after diagnosis, as it is the people on this forum who truly understand it's significance and if you have done well, their congratulations really mean something.  
I agree about doing some sort of map, would be great to get in contact with local people.
Keep up the good work xx


----------



## slipper (Feb 21, 2014)

I came on here  a lot when first diagnosed and learn't so much from the good advice and experience of others. I did learn that you Alan offered the most positive and educated advice or opinion and made the forum for me, as you had the contacts and knowledge which few of us had. That I found invaluable.

I dont think any major changes are needed to the forum, I have read about searching and photos and would agree there, however its the folks on here that are a high percentage of what makes the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2014)

slipper said:


> I came on here  a lot when first diagnosed and learn't so much from the good advice and experience of others. I did learn that you Alan offered the most positive and educated advice or opinion and made the forum for me, as you had the contacts and knowledge which few of us had. That I found invaluable.
> 
> I dont think any major changes are needed to the forum, I have read about searching and photos and would agree there, however its the folks on here that are a high percentage of what makes the forum.



Thank you slipper, nice to hear from you again  And thanks to everyone for their feedback, it's good to know that there is very little that needs changing. I often think that, on the internet, changes are made for no other reason than because some young spark has decided they need to introduce all the new bells and whistles, whether wanted or not by the community involved. Rest assured that won't be happening here (not if I have anything to do with it! )


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 22, 2014)

This might have already been said, I haven't read all the comments but the only thing that concerns me is that nobody has to register/sign in before they are able to read all the threads.  We give away quite a lot of info about ourselves on here and I have wondered a few times about whether it is good practice.  Other than that I love it - and I love all of you who are part of this forum.  Keep up the good work, you have kept me sane at times (or as sane as is likely with me!)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> This might have already been said, I haven't read all the comments but the only thing that concerns me is that nobody has to register/sign in before they are able to read all the threads.  We give away quite a lot of info about ourselves on here and I have wondered a few times about whether it is good practice.  Other than that I love it - and I love all of you who are part of this forum.  Keep up the good work, you have kept me sane at times (or as sane as is likely with me!)



Well, the problem there is that it needs to be a public forum otherwise people might be put off joining if they couldn't lurk/read in order to inform their decision. The Moderators try to keep an eye out for any posts that might include information that people might not realise at first they would rather not divulge to all and sundry  Hopefully, a lot of our discussions are helpful to thousands of people we never even know about!


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 22, 2014)

Ah yes I did think about that - and have to say the moderators do a really good job, thank you.


----------



## happydog (Feb 22, 2014)

I think that the forum is brilliant.  I found it at a time when I had just been diagnosed.  I was scared, ignorant and and floundering. I felt so alone as I did not know anyone with diabetes.  It is an amazing place and I have much to thank everyone for.  I have found the people friendly, kind, helpful and supportive.  I did find it difficult to get started but maybe that is because I am not especially technical, so maybe some simple guidance in that area?  Please don't make too many changes.  I try to tell anyone who is interested about the forum and have been asked by a parent and two other people who now have D.  I mention this forum at the GPs and from being resistant they asked me for the link last time I went.  I would not want to use twitter or facebook.  A special thank you to Alan who always answers quickly and has such a depth of knowledge.  I wish I could give something back to all those who have so generously helped me. All I can do is say thank you.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 23, 2014)

Please don't go pink!


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 23, 2014)

rossi_mac said:


> Please don't go pink!



 love it!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2014)

NO, purple is a much better colour


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2014)

Mark T said:


> NO, purple is a much better colour



I think we're pretty much tied into DUK's colours


----------



## heasandford (Feb 23, 2014)

I think this forum provides more support than can be seen, there must be loads of us mostly reading not posting.

When I do post, the response is overwhelmingly supportive, speedy, intelligent and knowledgeable, and has provided a level of motivation for me that has moved me to a significantly better position of health than I was when I joined over 3 years ago (my last HbA1c was 7.3, they used to be mostly up nearer 8 or over.) I thought I knew a lot of facts, but it's not just 'facts' that control diabetes - I still get many rubbish results, but feel I can share that anonymously here without feeling silly, and can move on to improve things. 

Keep it up, this is a fantastic resource which needs to continue!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 23, 2014)

I echo previous posts and am in 'if it aint broke don't fix it' camp.  I find this forum easy to use and navigate .


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2014)

Just had a read of some lovely comments about this forum !!  It is a GOOD place  Thank you "Northy" & ALL Moderators etc.    (if you have time have a read)


----------



## Mark_Fails (Feb 24, 2014)

*Feedback*

When asked for feedback, I like to give it good and/or bad.

I am a member of several forums, butthis is the only diabetes. Members are friendly and where advise is offered, accurate and knowledgable. There is a fair amount of give and take and it does not seem to be dominated by a hard core and newcomers are welcomed.

The people with most (IMHO) to gain are the newly diagnosed and the help and advice they get (me included) is freely given and very useful.

Keep the objectives and content as it is, it works well.

Presentation of threads seems to waste a lot of space on my screen. i.e. lots of blue lines and boxes between responses.

Use of an active spell checker would be great (I need it! ) 

Other than that I can;t offer much other than great job so far. Good luck in making a really good thing better!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark_Fails said:


> Use of an active spell checker would be great (I need it! )



I can be an inactive spell checker if you like? 

Meanwhile, my feedback on the forum is that I think it is an excellent resource for the newly diagnosed as well as those longer in the tooth who need information as and when new issues arise.

I think the current layout is spot on and totally agree with the KISS principles underlying it.

I am not overly fussed about the lack of the ability to include pictures. I think if that is too easy then the posts could be all 'flash-bang' and no content! But I accept that may be a minority view.

I only access the forum through my PC, so will not comment on what it looks like via other devices (except to say that it would probably be a good idea to make it accessible from as many platforms as possible).

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark_Fails said:


> Use of an active spell checker would be great (I need it! )



I have one attached to my browser. It doesn't help!


----------



## Susicue (Feb 26, 2014)

This forum is the best I have been on also. The knowledge and help I get is fantastic, its easy to use, it's is very good to see others questions and comments make you feel you are not alone. Great stuff..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2014)

Susicue said:


> This forum is the best I have been on also. The knowledge and help I get is fantastic, its easy to use, it's is very good to see others questions and comments make you feel you are not alone. Great stuff..



Thank you Susicue, that's great to hear


----------

